# Butchered Torso



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I finally finished my butchered torso for our haunt this year. I used a pastic mannequin torso and cut holes int he arms, head and waist area. Stuffed with newspaper and then filled with great stuff foam. I then put a shirt on it and jammed plastic meat hooks through the shoulders.

What do you guys think. I take all kinds of criticism.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That's twisted, I love it!!! Came out really freaking cool!!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

G-Ross! Great job.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

The picture is a bit blurry but it looks great. Maybe next time you could add some bone popping out of the severed neck and a little deeper color around the wounds. I think that would be a nice finishing touch.
Great job! I think the kiddies will *like* that one :jol:


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

From one butcher to another...I like it!!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

sickNtwisted said:


> The picture is a bit blurry but it looks great. Maybe next time you could add some bone popping out of the severed neck and a little deeper color around the wounds. I think that would be a nice finishing touch.
> Great job! I think the kiddies will *like* that one :jol:


Yeah, I know, the quality of the picture is not the best. The Iphone needs all the light it can and then it still takes crappy pics.

The neck actually is not complete yet. The foam didn't expand as much as I had hoped. I may try to make some bone sticking out of the top. I also going to embed a meat cleaver in the torso next to the wound on the side.

It was funny, my son is 3 years old and I try to keep these kinds of props away from him. However, he woke up from his nap early and came into the garage to see it hanging there. His response, was "WOW, coooollll."


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha!!! I love it when kids react that way.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Gross yuk, nasty, guess that means you did a good job LOL


----------



## HalloQueen (Oct 20, 2009)

that is a great looking prop!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's gross, great work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

eeewwwwww! looks gross. that's the highest compliment i can give!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Gross'n me out! Awesome job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ouch! Gross! And I mean that in a good way.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah the pic doesnt do it justice i saw it in person the other day it looks great! cant wait to see the whole yard set up finally!


----------

